# Minimum hours per week??



## RedandkhakicT (Jun 4, 2021)

Target is all bent out of shape about me as I previously posted. They said if I won’t open up my availability then they will not be scheduling me each week. I thought that you had to work a minimum of 4 hours per week to stay active?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 4, 2021)

No need for another thread.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 5, 2021)

4 hours - 2 shifts in 6 weeks to stay active.


----------

